# Samba funkt nicht

## luschn

bevor jemand fragt: ja, ich habe die forensuche genutzt, konnte aber irgendwie in der fülle nichts finden...

also, ich hab samba laufen, soweit funkt das auch. am windows xp - rechner seh ich den gentoo-rechner auch in der netzwerkumgebung (selbe arbeitsgruppe wie windows xp -rechner). per doppelklick komm ich auch ganz brav auf die liste der freigaben. nur: wenn ich hier jetzt doppelklicke auf ne freigabe dann fragt er immer nach benutzername und passwort. und ich hab keine ahnung was ich eingeben soll....(hab alle möglichkeiten probiert)

der windows xp - user ist auch am gentoo-rechner angelegt, sollte auch für samba funktionieren...

hier ist meine smb.conf:

```

-global-

workgroup = LAN

netbios name = gentoo

server string = Samba-Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

host deny = 0.0.0.0/0

map to guest = bad user

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

directory security mask = 0700

smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

unix password sync = no

#virenscanner

vfs object = vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

-public-

create mask = 0777

comment = Public Files

path = /home/samba/public

writeable = yes

public = yes

valid users = luschn
```

drucker brauche ich keinen, nur so nebenbei...

kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen kann?

und: eigentlich würd ich lieber haben dass jeder rechner in meinem LAN automatisch ohne benutzername und passworteingabe auf die freigaben kommt. hab ich schon mal mit "security = share" probiert, hat aber auch nach nem PW gefragt, mit dem guest-benutzer als auswahl...

----------

## dakjo

Du hast da geschrieben :

```
smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

unix password sync = no

#virenscanner

vfs object = vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

-public-

create mask = 0777

comment = Public Files

path = /home/samba/public

writeable = yes

public = yes

valid users = luschn
```

Hast du den Benutzer luschn denn auch in der passwd und der smbpasswd angelegt?

Wenn nicht dann 

```

passwd -a luschn

smbpasswd -a luschn

```

HTH

----------

## luschn

ja, hab ich eigentlich gemacht, ich bin ziemlich nach der gentoo-samba-anleitung vorgegangen, die smb.conf hab ich hier ausm forum von irgendeinem user kopiert und etwas abgeändert für meine zwecke...

ich würd auch gern wissen wie ich ganz einfach die änderungen der smb.conf (ohne neustart) übernehmen kann. in einer online-hilfe steht /etc/init.d/smb start, aber das funkt nicht bei mir (command not found)

----------

## treibholz

Samba hat auch nix mit WLAN, Bluetooth oder ähnlichem zu tun.

(sorry, das musste jetzt sein...)

Treibholz

----------

## dakjo

???????

/etc/init.d/samba restart

Du solltest dich vielleicht mal etwas mit samba auseinandersetzten.

Unter www.samba.org gibt es eine wunderbare FAQ, dort ist alles beschreiben.

----------

## dakjo

.... und evtl. dich zuerst mit Gentoo befassen, weil so einfache probleme wie /etc/init.d/[SERVICE] sollte mann schon wissen bevor mann einen Dienst konfiguriert.

----------

## luschn

kann man hier nicht EINMAL einfach nur antworten auf seine fragen bekommen? 

@treibholz: wenn du schon solch sinnlose posts von dir gibst dann möchte ich bitte auch wissen was das ganze für DICH mit WLAN, Bluetooth und dergleichen zu tun hat???!!

@dakjo: danke für deine...äh...hilfe. ich habs mittlerweile selbst rausgefunden. bei mir gehts mit "smbd restart", und nicht mit "samba restart" oder sonstigem. ob und inwieweit ich mich mit gentoo auskenne lass mal meine sorge sein, sollte jedoch nicht thema dieses threads sein...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

mein user war übrigens doch nicht in samba angelegt, scheinbar hab ich voriges mal die fehlermeldung übersehn, dass er die passwort-datei nicht anlegen kann, nun ist mein user jedenfalls dabei.

allerdings: nun komm ich sogar ohne benutzername und PW auf die freigabe, jedoch kann ich dort dann keine files anlegen...

bitte nur sinnvolle posts, und keine dummen meldungen wie: "befass dich mal mit samba", die anleitungen im netz helfen mir leider nicht weiter...

wenn man bei jeder frage sowieso nur zu hören bekommt: "befass dich damit", wozu dann dieses forum? kann sich doch jeder selber damit befassen...

hier nochmal meine smb.conf, hab sie etwas abgeändert:

```

[global]

workgroup = LAN

netbios name = gentoo

server string = Samba-Server %v

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

host deny = 0.0.0.0/0

map to guest = bad user

security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

directory security mask = 0700

unix password sync = no

#virenscanner

vfs object = vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[public]

create mask = 0777

comment = Public Files

path = /home/samba/public

writeable = yes

public = yes

valid users = hansi

browseable = yes

write list = hansi

guest ok = yes

```

----------

## treibholz

Naja, Du hast geschrieben: "Samba funkt nicht", mein Samba funkt auch nicht, hat ja auch nichts mit Funk zu tun.

Mir fällt hier und in anderen Foren einfach nur der Verfall der deutschen Sprache auf, und darüber mach ich mich Lustig, das ist alles.

Treibholz

----------

## luschn

dann solltest du allerdings nie mehr die unendlichen weiten des internets betreten wenn dich der verfall der deutschen sprache stört....  :Wink: 

der ist nämlich hier ÜBERALL zu finden...  :Confused: 

ich verstehe nur zu gut was du meinst, nur ists halt nicht besonders fördernd in diesem thread...

----------

## treibholz

Ja ich weiß, aber ich hab ja Humor und konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen.

Tipp: http://www.spiegel.de/zwiebelfisch/

----------

## dakjo

Welche rechte hat den dein Verzeichniss /home/samba ?

Darf der user da reinschreiben?

----------

## Haldir

 *luschn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allerdings: nun komm ich sogar ohne benutzername und PW auf die freigabe, jedoch kann ich dort dann keine files anlegen...
> 
> 

 

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wieso konfigurierst du deine smb.conf so "komplex" (um nicht zu sagen fehlerhaft), ohne mal klein anzufangen?

Fangen wir mal an mit dem rausschmeißen:

1.) Server string (kicken is nicht nötig)

2.) Logfile, maxlog (erst wenn alles geht)

3.) Socket options (blödsinn)

4.) Interfaces gehört so definiert:

        interfaces = eth0 192.168.0.0/24 localhost 127.0.0.1

        bind interfaces only = Yes

5.) host allow/deny (siehe 2.)

6.) directory security mask (siehe 2.)

7.) unix password sync (nutzlos)

8.) Virenscanner geraffel (siehe 2.)

9.) public (kompletter blödsinn) sollte so aussehen:

```

[public]

        path = /home/samba/public

        create mask = 0775

        force create mode = 0775

        directory mask = 0775

        force directory mode = 0775

        read only = No

```

oder ums kurz zu machen, teste weiter mit

```
 

[global]

        workgroup = LAN

        netbios name = GENTOO

        interfaces = eth0 192.168.0.0/24 localhost 127.0.0.1

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        encrypt passwords = Yes

        map to guest = Bad User

        wins support = Yes

        local master = yes

        os level = 65

        prefered master = Yes

[public]

        path = /home/samba/public

        create mask = 0775

        directory mask = 0775

        read only = No

```

P.S.: Wenn du hier schon eine Frage stellst, solltest du auch freundlich auf die Antworten reagieren....

----------

## luschn

ja, auf sinnvolle antworten zum thema reagiere ich gerne freundlich...  :Rolling Eyes: 

also, in diesem sinne: danke dass du dir zeit genommen hast, ich hab meine conf-date nun abgeändert aber es funktioniert leider noch immer nicht (sogar mit server-neustart zur sicherheit ausprobiert).

falls ich was übersehn hab, hier ist meine smb.con:

```

-global-

workgroup = LAN

netbios name = gentoo

server string = Samba-Server %v

#log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

#max log size = 50

#socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = eth0 192.168.0.0/24 localhost 127.0.0.1

bind interfaces only = yes

#hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

#host deny = 0.0.0.0/0

map to guest = bad user

#security = user

encrypt passwords = yes

#directory security mask = 0700

#smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

#unix password sync = no

#virenscanner

#vfs object = vscan-clamav

#vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

wins support = yes

local master = yes

os level = 65

prefered master = yes

-public-

create mask = 0775

comment = Public Files

path = /home/samba/public

directory mask = 0775

read only = no

```

das verhalten ist dasselbe: ich komm auf die freigabe, jedoch kann ich nichts anlegen, nur lesen...

----------

## dakjo

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Welche rechte hat den dein Verzeichniss /home/samba ?
> 
> Darf der user da reinschreiben?

 

----------

## luschn

ups, da hätt ich eigentlich selbst draufkommen können...

ich hab nämlich alles nach der gentoo-anleitung gemacht...

ja, und nun hab ich per chmod 777 die rechte geändert und es funkt!

eine frage hätt ich noch:

kann man manche ordner freigeben ohne pw-eingabe und manche nur mit bestimmten user-rechten? also mischen von share- und user-berechtigung...

----------

## dakjo

Ja es geht und ich empfehle dir wärmstens RFTM von SAMBA.

Falls du es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht finden solltest http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/

----------

## luschn

ich denke du meinst RTFM...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

Ups ein kleiner vertiPsOr, kommt vor bei dicken FinGoRs.

----------

## luschn

aaaalso, es funkt ja bisher ganz nett, allerdings hab ich nun folgendes problem:

auf meinem client-pc funkts tadellos, ohne pw-abfrage usw...

auf dem client-pc meines wohnungskumpels (ebenfalls windows xp) fragt er gleich beim server nach benutzername und pw, obwohl sein benutzer exakt 1:1 gleich beim gentoo-server angelegt wurde wie meiner...

müsste doch reichen wenn man irgendeinen stinknormalen user anlegt und dann per "smbpasswd -a username" in samba registriert, oder? beide user haben dieselben gruppenzugehörigkeiten, wobei dies eigentlich egal sein müsste....

----------

## luschn

kann mir keiner helfen?...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *luschn wrote:*   

> aaaalso, es funkt ja bisher ganz nett, allerdings hab ich nun folgendes problem:
> 
> auf meinem client-pc funkts tadellos, ohne pw-abfrage usw...
> 
> auf dem client-pc meines wohnungskumpels (ebenfalls windows xp) fragt er gleich beim server nach benutzername und pw, obwohl sein benutzer exakt 1:1 gleich beim gentoo-server angelegt wurde wie meiner...
> ...

 

Und hast du den KumpelmitXP-Benutzer auch im Linux System angelegt? 

Wenn die Antwort jetzt nein ist, geh in die Ecke dich schämen   :Cool: 

----------

## luschn

ähm.....das hab ich doch geschrieben...  :Rolling Eyes: 

zitat von mir: "obwohl sein benutzer exakt 1:1 gleich beim gentoo-server angelegt wurde wie meiner"

----------

## Haldir

der XP user ist auch komplett in Kleinbuchstaben?

Wenn nein:

1.) username map = /etc/samba/users.map in smb conf

2.) meinuser = MeinUser in users.map

Also wenn dein xp user HansJosef heißt und dein linux User hansjosef sollte die Zeile in users.map so aussehen:

hansjosef = HansJosef

----------

## luschn

gute idee....aber iss nicht, der benutzer besteht nur aus kleinbuchstaben...

----------

## luschn

HURRA! es hat funktioniert!

das problem lag scheinbar am samba-passwort des users.

durch mein rumprobiern dürfte es scheinbar gelöscht/zurückgesetzt worden sein. irgendwo stand dass man einfach ENTER drücken muss wenn man das passwort beibehalten will, scheinbar hats das nicht gemacht. ich hab meinem wohnungskollegen nun einfach per "smbpasswd -a username" sein passwort neu eintragen lassen und jetzt funkt es tadellos!

thanx for help jedenfalls!

----------

